# looking for snow plow work in and around Monmouth county nj



## Stevenbernardo (Sep 23, 2014)

i have a 91' chevy stepside with a 6.5 foot western plow and i am looking for work in and around the Monmouth county area. rates/pay can be discussed.


----------



## Aepereless (Feb 7, 2016)

*Snowplow Monmouth county*

I would like to know more about your service. I have a small office in Middletown / red bank area


----------

